
I Spent $96 to Clean a $39 Keyboard - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/dumbest-task-i-ever-outsourced/
======
rdtwo
I always have a similar debate with knife sharpening. On one hand I can get a
brand new victronix knife for ~20 or I can get it sharpened for ~16 but then I
have to drop it off and pick it up. It’s wasteful to buy a new knife but
overall cheaper to do so when factoring mileage and my time

~~~
mtlynch
I'm in the same boat with my cimeter knife. My possible third option is buying
a knife sharpener to do it myself.

~~~
rdtwo
Kind of fun/interesting the first time around but it’s like paying yourself
less than minimum wage to sharpen a piece of metal. Not worth it

